# The kidding stall



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My husband says that he is going to put me in the kidding stall in March to "kid out" our third child due March 3rd. Do you think the girls will be as anxious for me as I am for them? Imagine the conversation they would have. 
"check her ligs"
"how's her udder look?"
"is she posty legged?"
"you call that a nest!?"
"I wonder how many are in there?"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: Hahaha....you could pull the doe's code on 'em!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: that's hilarious!!

you know what's funny? many of my friends are in various stages of pregnancy, and I have this urge to tell them "happy kidding". hahahaha!!!

make sure you don't gorge on grains...don't want the baby to get too big. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My first was a big single buck, second smaller single buck, I told my husband if this is another buck I'm getting a new stud!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

To his credit they do have beautiful blue eyes...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Erica! :ROFL:

Hey blue eyes are an added bonus!  I am obsessed with Blue Eyes :laugh:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla I'm a sucker for blue eyes too. That's what got me into trouble to start!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ya...blue eyes. hard to say no to those.

HerdQueen, did your buck throw some nice colours though??

:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! There's just something about them.. So stunning


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> ya...blue eyes. hard to say no to those.
> 
> HerdQueen, did your buck throw some nice colours though??
> 
> :ROFL:


Yeah he does. Bradley the first has beautiful auburn/brown hair with steel blue eyes. Andy has blonde hair and crystal blue eyes. Niether has curly hair like me, must mean straight is dominant.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Better watch out those blue eyes. Andy will be hitting on you in no time. You should have seen him pestering Bonnie Chandler in Brattleboro.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well, hopefully he throws you a girl this time! sending pink thoughts!

and congrats on the new baby!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> My first was a big single buck, second smaller single buck, I told my husband if this is another buck I'm getting a new stud!


Oh my gosh this is the funniest thing I've heard in awhile! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Better watch out those blue eyes. Andy will be hitting on you in no time. You should have seen him pestering Bonnie Chandler in Brattleboro.


ROFL! 
What did Bonnie say? She is so funny lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You have any girl name thoughts? I just love little girl stuff  so sweet  I hope my first baby is a little girl  then I can get all that cute little girl stuff


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!
> What did Bonnie say? She is so funny lol!


I think she was just taken aback, by this little kid that just wanted to hangout with his new "best friend"(his words). She was nice and tolerated him. She chatted with him while she was milking. I should have gotten a picture of it. She was just smiling and he was talking her ear off.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You have any girl name thoughts? I just love little girl stuff  so sweet  I hope my first baby is a little girl  then I can get all that cute little girl stuff


No names either way yet, but I agree I want so bad to buy little girl stuff!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahh too cute!!  she is really nice  it was nice to talk to her and Joann and other breeders at Sunny Sisters 

I bet  it's so cute


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> "you call that a nest!?"


LOL :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Congratulations! Thinking pink  Happy "kidding"


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

OK I was mowing and had to come back in and see what everyone thought of this for a name.
Rolling Acres Farm BKH LastChanceForRomance


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry couldn't resist why are goats names eaisier then people names?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA! Too funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a HUGE list of goat names... Not many could double as a person name lol! The only 'people' name I have is Brooklyn  I want to name my daughter that if I ever have one  Brooklyn Desiree is pretty too  lol! And Brooklyn Grace  haha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> My first was a big single buck, second smaller single buck, I told my husband if this is another buck I'm getting a new stud!


Oh my goodness, that is so funny! Haven't laughed that hard in a while.
That and the "you call that a nest!?", so funny! 
Hope it's a girl!


----------

